# Lewis February 13, 2010- February 18, 2012



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Lewis was my first and only rat I've ever had. He was always playful and wanting to explore. He loved blueberries, yogurt dipped treats, exploring, and belly rubs. A few days ago he started not moving as much and seemed very weak. Yesterday it got much worse and he had a lot of poryphorin around his eyes. By last night he could barely move and would not eat at all. This morning he was wheezing and sounded like he was stopped up. I took him to the vet and he was put down. He was probably around 2 1/2 years old because when I got him they told me he was around 6 months old. R.I.P. Lewis, you will always be the best rat I ever had. 

The day I got him









Checking out the camera
View attachment 4367


Pics I took a couple months ago
View attachment 4368


View attachment 4369


Last pictures I took of him last night

















R.I.P. Lewis


----------



## Mrs. Brisby (Dec 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss  He was a cutie, and it sounds like he was loved.


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

He was a wonderful pet and he'll be missed. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks and here are the pics that for some reason didn't post.


----------



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your beloved pet who is now in a better place. It sounds like Lewis was well taken care of and had a full and happy life. <3


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

What a darling. RIP Lewis.


----------

